# Topics > Smart home > Thermostats >  eCozy, smart thermostat for water-radiators, Ecozy GmbH, Munich, Germany

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Ecozy GmbH

Home page - ecozy.de/en/support/thermostat

"eCozy: Reduce heating costs. Enhance comfort." on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Meet eCozy: smart heating solution for your home

Published on Nov 9, 2014




> We are glad to soon present a design-driven, energy-efficient and eco-friendly heating solution for your home.
> 
> We aim to fascinate you with our simple, elegant and intuitive hardware, software and services. 
> The eCozy intelligent Thermostat and eCozy Central unit are a heating solution that makes a difference: beautiful design, smarter energy consumption, natural integration with your living environment. 
> Truly modern solution. For the modern times.

----------


## Airicist

Installing the eCozy home thermostat

Published on Nov 9, 2014




> Step-by-step guidance to installing the eCozy Home Thermostat (this video shows the Thermostat version from Q4, 2014).

----------


## Airicist

"Опалення через Wi-Fi: як український стартап навчив німців економити"
Харків'янин захотів заощадити на опаленні і купив термостат для радіатора з функцією програмування. Не зумівши його налаштувати, вирішив створити свій продукт. У нього вийшло: в ФРН його система за сезон економить 500 євро. (Рос.)

Всеволод Некрасов
November 16, 2016

----------

